
The Technology Secrets of Cocaine Inc. - byrneseyeview
http://web.archive.org/web/20030210160235/http://www.business2.com/articles/mag/print/0,1643,41206,00.html
======
menloparkbum
Submarines, radar-detecting planes, custom mapping software and encrypted
radio networks? If it wasn't for all the , uh, murder and illegal drug
trafficking, that sounds like a lot of fun.

------
stcredzero
Time to legalize drugs. What happens if you take an organization that has all
the resources of a large corporation, but put them outside the law? This is
what happens.

~~~
byrneseyeview
On the other hand, the high street price of these drugs has subsidized a lot
of research that could have neat private-sector applications. Perhaps diverse
legal regimes are the best way to go.

~~~
Alex3917
For some reason I doubt either the DEA or the drug lords are going to publish
their findings in an academic journal.

~~~
stcredzero
But it might profit the drug lords to Open Source their methods. Lots of
small-time players using very effective methods would keep the authorities
quite busy and they could also benefit through the shared innovation. Though
I'm not sure if I want to see the GPL enforced through hitmen and car
bombings.

------
vikas5678
This stuff is fascinating though :-)

~~~
vilaca
yeap, interesting, but quite old.

